# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Çka është Nazismi!

## Sabri Hakuli

Siç na mëson shkolla "nazizmi" është një ideologji raciste, anti-njerzore e cila kulmin e saj e arriti në mes të dy luftrave botërore.

Por në të vërtetë fjala "nazizm" është shkurtesë e "nacional-socialismit". 

Pra nacional-socializmi është përzierje e këtyre dy ideologjive:
Nacionalizmi është:  është veprimtari ekonomike, politike a fizike, e zhvilluar nga patriotët dhe dashuria e madhe ndaj atdheut.
Socializmi është:  sistem ekonomik majtist në të cilin shteti zotëron kontroll të drejtëpërdrejtë të mjeteve të prodhimit dhe të shpërndarjes së të mirave dhe shërbimeve

Pra nacionalizmi dhe socializmi po të kombinohen mes vete do të krijonin një ideologji të përkryer.

Ajo që është keqkuptuar, është, se nazizmi është një ideologji e keqe siç e ceka me lart, por jo, ajo që është e keqja e nazismit është vetë * Hitleri*, pasi ai zhvilloi një ideologji ose program politik të tij kundër disa racave. Ose ndryshe mund ta quajmë nazizëm me program të Hitlerit.

Pra nazizmi është ideologjia e përkryer për zhvillim ekonomik dhe politik tek shqiptarët si në Shqipëri ashtu edhe në Kosovë.


Sipas mendimit tim duhet të krijohet një parti nacional-socialiste, me ideologji të demokracis.

*Simboli i Nazizmit*

Simboli i partisë nacional-sociale në Gjermani është "Swastika". Ku asgjë nuk ka lidhje me nazizmin, por kishte lidhje vetëm me programin e hitlerit, ku ai dërshironte ta shtrinte pushtetin në 4 anët e botës.

Swastika apo ndryshe "kryqi i thyer" është simbol i përdorur qysh nga lashtësia. Madje edhe nga Ilirët, ku ishte simbol i diellit, pasi që vetë Ilirët besonin në diell.
-Po ashtu ajo është paraqitur edhe tek Keltët, Sllavët, Greko-Romakët deri në Azi.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ke mar shembullin e gabuar.Nazizmi si ideologji si sistem politik,ekonomik,ushtarak etj etj eshte vetem nje. Pra njihet vetem nazizmi i Hitlerit o ai nje partiak. Ku nacionalizmi eshte e kunderta i internacionalizmit.

Si ideologjite ashtu dhe sistemet ekonomike vlejne per aq sa vlejne. Vlejne me teper si emertime per te percaktuar nje ide o sistem dhe kaq. Eshte ligji brenda demokracise qe e ben nje shtet. Nuk jane as sistemet politik o ekonomik,ideologjit jo e jo.

----------


## HFTengineer

Disa vertjte  rreth idjotizimit   mainstream apo   apo folkroikut qe msohet ne shkolla  si puro histori,  jo vetem qe fjala nazism nuk eksiston ne asnje pjese oficjale, dokument te ktyre ne gjermanisht,  dhe kta asnjhere nuk u referuan midis  :

https://20thcenturytruth.wordpress.c...never-existed/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazi_Party

 Po Fjala nazi vjen nga ashkernazi

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashkenazi_Jews



  Fjala nazi u perdordur e para nga 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konrad_Heiden

[Konrad Heiden (7 August 1901 – 18 June 1966) was an influential Jewish journalist and historian of the Weimar Republic and “Nazi” eras, most noted for the first influential biographies of German dictator Adolf Hitler. Often, he wrote under the pseudonym “Klaus Bredow.]
(Wikipedia)

Pra eshte nje emrtim dhe sllogan dhe propagandist qe i ben kta vete ne fund te fundit.

Nqs fituesit shkruajne historine, ktu del dhe  injoranca e perhapur nga globalizmi i slloganeve/emertimeve  si  histori .

----------


## Sabri Hakuli

> Disa vertjte  rreth idjotizimit   mainstream apo   apo folkroikut qe msohet ne shkolla  si puro histori,  jo vetem qe fjala nazism nuk eksiston ne asnje pjese oficjale, dokument te ktyre ne gjermanisht,  dhe kta asnjhere nuk u referuan midis  :
> 
> https://20thcenturytruth.wordpress.c...never-existed/
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazi_Party
> 
>  Po Fjala nazi vjen nga ashkernazi
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashkenazi_Jews
> ...


E respektoj mendimin tend. Po nuk e besoj qe fjala "nazi" eshte kopje e ktyne fakteve qe i ke paraqitur, kto po e thom se ne gjuhen gjermane fjala "Nationalsozialismus"  e shkurtuar ne  anglisht eshte "NAZI", ku vet fjala tregon qarte qe eshte shkurtese.

----------


## HFTengineer

> E respektoj mendimin tend. Po nuk e besoj qe fjala "nazi" eshte kopje e ktyne fakteve qe i ke paraqitur, kto po e thom se ne gjuhen gjermane fjala "Nationalsozialismus"  e shkurtuar ne  anglisht eshte "NAZI", ku vet fjala tregon qarte qe eshte shkurtese.



Prandaj ta solla dhe thash "Nqs fituesit shkruajne historine, ktu del dhe injoranca e perhapur nga globalizmi i slloganeve/emertimeve si histori" .
Nationalsozialismus ka shume pak te bej me fjalen nazi qe  sic diet e ka origjinen  anglisht. Eshte pa lidhje fare.


  E dyta ne faktetet historke nuk mund te eksistojn shkurtime folklorike, as huazime sepse ndryshojne kuptimin dhe argumentat  nga  dokumentat oficjale. Pra ky esthe globalizimi  qe permenda qe erdhi nga amerikanet, dhe erdhi  nga  historjanii amerikan  konard hedien ,qe  ishte ashkernazi.


Fjala ashkernazi eksistonte para fjales nazi. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashkenazi_Jews

----------


## HFTengineer

Cifutete sidomos amerikane ashkenazi  dhe seraphadi njihen per huazimin e  termave  qe peredorin vete dhe qe nuk ekstsionin tjejterkund,  dhe intrduksjonin e tyre ne histori si fakte te pranuara nga bota historike mainstream


https://ashraf62.wordpress.com/2011/...no-pharaohs-2/




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pharisees

----------


## HFTengineer

Kam hap dhe nje teme per kte te fundit qe permenda me lart ,genjeshtrat e te cileve  deri sot njihehsin si fakte historike   :  

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...under-egjyptit

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

O çun historine e nazismit e kan shkruajtur dhe e shkruajne dhe sot vet gjermanet. Eshte histori e re,e dokumentuar edhe me autobiografi te personazheve qe e kane jetuar. Eshte e veshtire te fallsifikohet .

(Mos u fikso shum mbas internetit o wikipedia se eshte sikur te lexosh vetem parathenien e nje libri pa ditur autorin dhe çfare trajton libri ).

----------


## HFTengineer

> O çun historine e nazismit e kan shkruajtur dhe e shkruajne dhe sot vet gjermanet. Eshte histori e re,e dokumentuar edhe me autobiografi te personazheve qe e kane jetuar. Eshte e veshtire te fallsifikohet .
> 
> (Mos u fikso shum mbas internetit o wikipedia se eshte sikur te lexosh vetem parathenien e nje libri pa ditur autorin dhe çfare trajton libri ).


 Paska dokumentar per nazismin si fjale origjinale e dal nga   partia Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei apo gjermanet ?   Ku eshte ky dhe cfakt paraqet?
Nuk po mohoj Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei ,  kte spo e kupton, po them fjalen nazist nuk eksistonte athere eshte fjale e prezantuar apo huazuar dhe ne baze te asaj, dhe  termi qe eshte   poshtrues /derogatory   ka ngel si kur te jete fakt historik. 
 Gjermanet  qe flasin sote per historikun e kane huazuar dhe jane detyruar ta perdorin fjalin nazism si koncept global per Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei.
 Prandaj ka shum ndryshim. Kjo fjale nuk eshte perdor asnjhere nga gjermanet e asaj partie  qe te ket kuptim historik ,jo vetem  kaq por te jete indentifikim kryesor  historik.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Paska dokumentar per nazismin si fjale origjinale e dal nga   partia Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei apo gjermanet ?   Ku eshte ky dhe cfakt paraqet?
> Nuk po mohoj Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei ,  kte spo e kupton, po them fjalen nazist nuk eksistonte athere eshte fjale e prezantuar apo huazuar dhe ne baze te asaj, dhe  termi qe eshte   poshtrues /derogatory   ka ngel si kur te jete fakt historik. 
>  Gjermanet  qe flasin sote per historikun e kane huazuar dhe jane detyruar ta perdorin fjalin nazism si koncept global per Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei.
>  Prandaj ka shum ndryshim. Kjo fjale nuk eshte perdor asnjhere nga gjermanet e asaj partie  qe te ket kuptim historik ,jo vetem  kaq por te jete indentifikim kryesor  historik.


Po mir çfar hyn me;historine e shkruajne fituesit ? Pse ndryshimi i nje fjale (qe eshte shkurtim) ndryshon kuptimin e historise ? 
Fjala fashizem qe eshte perdorur si origjinale ka ndryshuar kuptimin historik ?

----------


## HFTengineer

> Po mir çfar hyn me;historine e shkruajne fituesit ? Pse ndryshimi i nje fjale (qe eshte shkurtim) ndryshon kuptimin e historise ? 
> Fjala fashizem qe eshte perdorur si origjinale ka ndryshuar kuptimin historik ?


Plako si mendon ti se eshte histori ajo qe shkruhet si ti doje ati qe fiton?
 Me kte mendim hajd pra po ja fusim cdo gjeje me versjon e fituesit, dhe dalim ne rrush bul per histori.

Po ajo eshte pra fashismi, nuk e ka ndryshuar. Kur  ato merren si fakte historike dhe nje fjale ka shume kuptim sepse perben historine qe sot tregohet neper shkolla si fakt absolut dhe msimi kthehet ne indoktrinim / mind wash.


Megjithate nuke eshte vetem fjala qe po ndryshohet eshte komplet versjoni historik, qe po i hidhet poshte nga argumnetat zyrtare.

Shume gjermane  te asaj partie, jane deytruar dhe kercenuar me vdekje te firmosin, te pranojn versjone te gjyqit cifuto- amerikan dhe historikun.

Librat dhe dokumentaret historik po shiten nga kta te fundit spo shiten nga humbsit dhe asme teper atq e nuk jane ne presjon apo deturuar te bashkpunojne.

Sot eshte bere taboo te flasesh kundra, ka arritur aty sa ka ka dhe ligje qe te detyrojne,  dhe te denojn edhe me burg po i mohove faktet qe kane vene cifutet dhe gjyqi amerikan.

Kjo nuk  eshte histori ehste imponimi i versjonit te historise dhe imponimi  me force   se fitusve dhe censurizimi i  faktveve apo versjonevet te tjera pervec atyre qe kan fituar, apo nen presjonin e atyre qe kan fituar.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Plako si mendon ti se eshte histori ajo qe shkruhet si ti doje ati qe fiton?
> Hajdpar po ja fusim cdo gjeje me versjon e tjetrit dhe dalim tek arra e tares.
> 
> Po ajo eshte pra fashimsi, nuk e ka ndryshuar. Kur  ato merren si fakte historike dhe nje fjale ka shume kuptim sepse perben historine.
> 
>  Megjithate nuke ehste vetem fjala qe po ndryshohet eshte komplet versjoni historik qe po i hidhet poshte nga argumnetat zyrtare.
> 
> Shume gjermane jane deytruar pasi u kapen te pranojn versjone te amerikanve.


Historine mundet ta shkruaj kush te doje por ajo qe mbetet ne histori eshte ai qe e shkruan me drejte,qe bazohet mbi dokumentet mbi te verteten.

Shembull; historia e fashizmit perpara Renzo De Felice shkruhej ne menyre tjeter e ideologjizuar o edhe perciptas, mbas tije te gjithe e kan mare si shembull se si shkruhet historia e fashizmit. E akuzonin si fashist etj etj por sot asnje nuk e ve ne dyshim si historiani me i madh i Musolinit dhe fashizmit. Kjo per te thene qe eshte e veshtire qe historia (sidomos e reja) te fallsifikohet edhe nga ana ideologjike sepse eshte pak a shume e dokumentuar.

----------


## HFTengineer

> Historine mundet ta shkruaj kush te doje por ajo qe mbetet ne histori eshte ai qe e shkruan me drejte,qe bazohet mbi dokumentet mbi te verteten.
> 
> Shembull; historia e fashizmit perpara Renzo De Felice shkruhej ne menyre tjeter e ideologjizuar o edhe perciptas, mbas tije te gjithe e kan mare si shembull se si shkruhet historia e fashizmit. E akuzonin si fashist etj etj por sot asnje nuk e ve ne dyshim si historiani me i madh i Musolinit dhe fashizmit. Kjo per te thene qe eshte e veshtire qe historia (sidomos e reja) te fallsifikohet edhe nga ana ideologjike sepse eshte pak a shume e dokumentuar.


E reja nuk u fallsikokadhe paska dokumenta totale? 
Gjeja pare ka shume dokumenta qe hedhin poshte kto dokumentat, dhe shume qe jane futur ne burg kundra versjoneve historike

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_a...locaust_denial

Kashume  qe presin burgun dhe te tjere qe i hiqen vendet e punes apo positat apo qe jane heq e denuar.
Ca versjon historik eshte ai qe cenzorizon  me force cdo  fakt, dokument apo versjon tjeter dhe nuk perballet?
Ky quhet plako imponim i versjonit te historise ku demonizohesh, shahesh, dhe burgosesh dhe te hiqet cdo status nqs flet kundra.

Pra komplet demoralizim dhe imponim dhe censorzim.

Kta jane me keq se dulla jon qe i mori sistemin spiun dhe ngulitur ne shoqeri, nga vete kta si ne veri  te evropes te athershme  me komunistat dhe perendim .

----------


## HFTengineer

Tjap nje versjon shume te thjeshte ne medja pa shkuar ato tjerat: 





Jo vetem qe hoqen gazetarin nga cnn po e bllokuan te filloj gazterai nga cdo stacjon apo gazete vetem  se nxori faktet dhe  ata e quajten anti semtic.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> E reja nuk u fallsikokadhe paska dokumenta totale? 
> Gjeja pare ka shume dokumenta qe hedhin poshte kto dokumentat, dhe shume qe jane futur ne burg kundra versjoneve historike
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_a...locaust_denial
> 
> Ka qindra qe presin burgun.Ca versjon historik eshte ai qe cenzorizon  me force cdo  fakt, dokument apo versjon tjeter?
> Ky quhet plako imponim i versjonit te historise.


O çun un e kuptoj qe je i apasionuar me wikipedian se e perdor dhe vet per te njohur ndonje artiste porno,por historia eshte gje tjeter.

Prsh: Ebrenje ne Europe para vitit 1939 dhe sa mbeten gjalle o ishin gjalle ne 1945.
Rusia 3.000.000- mbeten 2.000.000
Polonia 3.000.000 mbeten 120.000 mije
Gjermania (1933) 500.000
Gjermania (1939) 200.000- mbeten diku me pak se njeqind.
Austria 200.000 mbeten 3.000
Italia 50.000 mbeten 33.000
Greqia 75.000 mbeten 10.000
etj etj dhe shtetet e tjera qe pertoj ti shkruaj. Keto shifra permbajne emigraconin,te vraret gjate luftes si dhe ata qe vdiqen ne kampet e perqendrimit (ne Itali shifra e ebrenjve te derguar ne kampet e perqendrimit eshte 7.500 ebrenj.( Fausto Coen. "Izraeli 40 vjet histori" ) Nuk thote se ku i ka mare keto shifra se e shpegon qe jane shifra publike... Kjo per te thene,qe keto shifra mund te pergenjeshtrohen ne qofte se nuk jane te verteta. Nga ketu mundet te filloje historia qe ti supozon,jo nga "Wiki"

----------


## HFTengineer

> O çun un e kuptoj qe je i apasionuar me wikipedian se e perdor dhe vet per te njohur ndonje artiste porno,por historia eshte gje tjeter.
> 
> Prsh: Ebrenje ne Europe para vitit 1939 dhe sa mbeten gjalle o ishin gjalle ne 1945.
> Rusia 3.000.000- mbeten 2.000.000
> Polonia 3.000.000 mbeten 120.000 mije
> Gjermania (1933) 500.000
> Gjermania (1939) 200.000- mbeten diku me pak se njeqind.
> Austria 200.000 mbeten 3.000
> Italia 50.000 mbeten 33.000
> ...



Nuke e di ca shef ne wikipedia ti po numrat ka ndryshuar disa here :
Argumentat i ke ktu  :
https://socioecohistory.wordpress.co...o-2-8-million/


Historiku me numrat si ti duan qe i ndryshuan disa here, dher nga dokumentat qe duan.
Po qe ky historiku i ktyre, i ka ngel vetem fjala histori historise.

----------


## Ciarli

Nazismi tokesor eshte rrjedhim i levizjes radikale ne boten e engjejve; pikerisht ate te engjejve te zinj apo Nazi si quhen edhe ne Kuran. Engjej qe duan te vrasin Allahun dhe te ndertojne nje rend krejt tjeter ate te te vegjelve apo Komunizmin. Edhe pse gjithnje humbes kunder Lordit te Qiejve ata kane nje vullnet te pashuar qe ka lidhje me origjinen e tyre nga bota e piset. Edhe pse ne nje lufte te kote;sepse Lordi ka armiqte e Tij; kane arritur sukses nepermjet demoneve qe leshojne ne bote si psh Ruhu Kudus apo Hitleri apo Israfili etj...Nuk eshte se ka teori dhe as qe ka patur teori por nje reaksion ashtu si uji prane zjarrit

----------


## Sabri Hakuli

Mir. U ndrru tema ne fjalen nazizm, nuk besoj qe ka rensi te madhe kjo per qellimet e Hitlerit.

Ajo qe desha te them osht se nacional-socializmi osht diqka krejtsisht tjeter prej Nazizmit Hitlerian

Po ashtu desha ta them se shqiptaret ne kohen e nazisteve gjerman _(te mir apo te keq per popujt tjer)_ kurre nuk kane qene me te bashkuar si ateher.






> Nazismi tokesor eshte rrjedhim i levizjes radikale ne boten e engjejve; pikerisht ate te engjejve te zinj apo Nazi si quhen edhe ne Kuran. Engjej qe duan te vrasin Allahun dhe te ndertojne nje rend krejt tjeter ate te te vegjelve apo Komunizmin. Edhe pse gjithnje humbes kunder Lordit te Qiejve ata kane nje vullnet te pashuar qe ka lidhje me origjinen e tyre nga bota e piset. Edhe pse ne nje lufte te kote;sepse Lordi ka armiqte e Tij; kane arritur sukses nepermjet demoneve qe leshojne ne bote si psh Ruhu Kudus apo Hitleri apo Israfili etj...Nuk eshte se ka teori dhe as qe ka patur teori por nje reaksion ashtu si uji prane zjarrit


Mfal vlla amon sbesoj qe nazizmi ka lidhje me religjion. Partia naziste gjermane osht parti e ekstremit te majt, ku i pranon fet, hitleri ka urry edhe komunizmin, ku ka dasht me zhduk krejt. Madje ai i ka respektu te gjitha religjionet.

----------


## HFTengineer

Ciarli eshte fenomen, 600c, pseudo intelektual qe fallcitet llogjike i ka tijat. Mos u mer shume ke plote ne forum qe ne vend te sjellin fakte per argumenta ,hajn m me ironi dhe duke shtyer propagande politike  e duke duke menduar se thone ndobje gje te bukur. Forumi me kta qe fallcitetei kane si buke i ke plote qe repetitojne te njejtin program dhe i flasin vetevtveres.

----------


## Ciarli

Tajneijger te gjitha kulturat kane lidhje me qiellin;Hyjin dhe djallin armikun e Tij simbolik sepse vetem ai mbeti dhe te tjeret jane dorezuar. Djelli yne nuk ka fuqi artistike apo jet-dhenese dhe Nasismi qe ai dhuron eshte nje fis dignitos Japonie por nuk jep kuptim ne rrafshin artistik apo kulturor si quhet jeta neper shtepia artistike apo shtete. Pra jeta dhe gershetat e saj nuk kane ardhur nga Djelli por nga Hyji dhe reformat e Tij ne Qiellin e fundit; kurse Nasismi eshte nje thinje e zeze e jetes.

----------

